# Deer Baiting



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Why are some states and people so against baiting? It brings the deer closer for better chance of a clean kill shot,instead of 30-40-50 yard I hope I hit shots.I heard a young hunter at work saying with his new crossbow a 50 yard shot was easy.I measured 50 yards and showed him,his jaw dropped.I asked him how far he would shoot a deer after that,he even shook his head when I showed him 35 yards.Practice, get good, bait and hunt legally.Some people look down there nose at baiting I have no problem with it.Some at work mentioned don,t deer hunt.I tell them would you rather have a deer through you wind shield or in your freezer? Be safe and have fun.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

You should try this post in the hunting lounge section, may get a few more replies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

snag said:


> You should try this post in the hunting lounge section, may get a few more replies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Okay, I'll take the "bait". Let me preface this by saying that these are my opinions, thoughts and experiences only so don't get bent out of shape by what I say. You do what's best for you.
First of all, I consider myself to be very "old school". I use vintage firearms and don't believe smokers should be able to be hooked to electricity.
The last 6 or 7 years of my hunting career haven't been about me. It's been about teaching my kids how to provide for themselves with as little as possible. I didn't want them spoiled by a heated blind over a feeder with an adjustable gun rest. We still hunt. I wanted them to be able to find the game on their own and use trees for cover and shooting stabilizers as well as always paying attention to wind direction. None of that can be done stationary over a feeder.
Next is disease. Deer congregating at a central location are going to be more apt to pass along diseases.
On top of that, I happen to market my share of grain and deal with some of these bagging facilities. With the demand for deer corn, it has given another market to unmarketable corn. Your getting the crap they can't sell to the feed or food industry. Smell and taste your corn when you get it. If it smells musty or tastes bad don't put it out. Corn high in micotoxins has been a problem lately and can have Ill effects on an animal. Things from upset stomachs to diarrhea to aborted fetuses.
These are some of the reasons I don't care for baiting deer. Take them for what they're worth.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Something else on the disease front. Baiting will also likely bring in other species, too. Such as our overpopulated friend the racoon. Years ago, I had a stretch where my cows wouldn't breed. After about 3 months of poor herd checks, it wasn't funny anymore. We pulled blood samples on the cows and found many tested positive for leptospirosis, a disease commonly carried by racoons. Turns out, the little buggers were helping themselves to the feed bunk every night, doing their business in the feed. All those cows had to be treated with antibiotics which meant lots of dumped milk. Cost me thousands in lost income and stale, unbred cattle. I went Jonestown on the racoons and never had a problem on that line again. If I see one, it's a gonner. Could be a reason many people aren't seeing deer in some areas. Just a thought.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I know most deer hunters in my area absolutely have corn, apples, mineral sites, etc. All the guys I know with only a couple exceptions have corn out and hunt nearby most of the time. They tell me without the corn and bait they can't hold deer and it keeps doe groups around during rut to catch bucks looking in those areas. They have cams up at most every site. I didn't grown up hunting deer like that and instead scouted out the funnels, travel routes, etc. like we all did "back in the day". Many younger guys I know really don;' know differently it is how they came into the sport. I have met plenty of hunters in their 20s down where I live that are good hunters and they can read the land and scout....but they still feed. 

I'm old school myself and never ran a cam or put out bait...nothing like that until this year when I bought a little place. We had them coming into the yard so we ordered a couple cameras and set up over an early scrape behind the house. Next thing you know Me and the 14 year old have corn out back in the far corner where we can just see from the house with binos and we have a camera set up there. We have put around 50lbs of corn out there once a week since Sept. We pull the card and look at the pictures once a week and we look forward to it. We use a PVC type home made feeder and spread any leftover around (not pur in a single pile. It isn't a hunting spot, but it is a bait station. They know and expect us to restock it.....often in daylight within an hour of putting it out there would be does come and feed. Again we don't pressure the bait area so I think they are aware it is a relatively safe spot for them. Oh and down here nobody buys that "deer corn" bagged crap you go to the local seed and feed and get lb bags from them. Cheaper and no worry on quality. (I understand the pallets fly off the shelf at the retailers just saying nobody local that feeds buys that stuff around here). 

It is so normal it is not "looked down upon". Better or worse that is where we are in Ohio...it is just normal. My $0.02 opinion is if you don't want to put anything out or have concerns don't do it. If you are going to put out bait be responsible about it. Moo Juice makes excellent points and there is research out there to read. I choose not to bait any actual hunting areas and simply don't want all that activity and scent near my bow spots. I also hunt a lot of public spots where it is illegal (happily I have found little cheating). I would never say a word to anybody else that does on private land while the state says they are permitted.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hunting bait is like hunting the edges of corn,soybean fields or even the many food plots people put out whole fields to atrack deer , even oak, hickory trees in woods , in woods could be considered baiting if you hunt them ...... to each their own.....
it is legal in this state , and yes I have multiple sites out at different parts of the season , for the best clear shot I can make to harvest ..... seen plenty road kills during rut(what a waste) bucks with heads cut off but body just laying...... I find they get a snack and move on ..... the birds,squirrels, ***** and who knows what else enjoy the free meal unmolested .....
mine are at natural cross over spots (why I put them there after years of watching) then becoming legal to bait..... they don't stay long usually , just long enough for a good shot placement


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The Key word here is “Hunting”. Shooting animals over a bait pile is not hunting, it’s killing. Any more most who shoot from stands aren’t hunting either. Hunting is where you go look for game, tracking and stalking are good examples of this. When I was younger I would go Spring Bear several times. After initial 10day hunt would drive 750mi to hunt 2 days and back. Many times not even seeing a bear or getting shot at good one. Now locals going to same region and paying $2500 for a week in lodge and shot at 150lb bear with his head in a grease drum full of doughnuts. That has about the same class as shooting bears off garbage dumps. 
Also, if you can’t make a good shot on an animal at 50yds, maybe you should take up a different sport. Recently somebody made the statement that shooting running deer was unethical hunting. I guess it is for those who have to shoot over a pile of apples at 25yds with a rifle with a 4x12 scope from a rest in a stand.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Even when still hunting I would always try and rest on a near by tree if given the chance , anymore it's hard to hold my arms out with nothing ..... hit that spot in my shoulder and I've slammed a glass of water down , let alone a heavy shotgun ..... love the shorter lighter weight rifles now legal..... when & if the ruger or now 350 legend get to much I have a marlin lever 357 to use.... it's very light weight , but having a rest sure helps a bunch for me ..... guess you could say I'm a lazy killer meat taker since its not hunting , but killing..... I can live with that   

Small recovery of my tax dollars , at least I don't need to purchase a license (I do anyway) but no deer killing tag ..... that's under landowner


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> Even when still hunting I would always try and rest on a near by tree if given the chance , anymore it's hard to hold my arms out with nothing ..... hit that spot in my shoulder and I've slammed a glass of water down , let alone a heavy shotgun ..... love the shorter lighter weight rifles now legal..... when & if the ruger or now 350 legend get to much I have a marlin lever 357 to use.... it's very light weight , but having a rest sure helps a bunch for me ..... guess you could say I'm a lazy killer meat taker since its not hunting , but killing..... I can live with that
> 
> Small recovery of my tax dollars , at least I don't need to purchase a license (I do anyway) but no deer killing tag ..... that's under landowner


I know where you are coming from. I’m in same boat. I didn’t get to hunt this year because of medical issues. If I get to go out again it will be sitting in a stand. I have been selling my deer guns, in fact sold my 45/70 to forum member. Only Ohio gun I got left is Ruger #3/ 375. If I don’t make it next year it will be for sale too. Have about a dozen assorted classic deer rifles not legal in Ohio too. There comes a time you can’t hack it anymore even if you want to.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not there yet(at 65), but try and make it easier every year, in anything I'm doing (like mounting a winch on the front of the woods trailer) to pull the big rounds up on it instead of me straining to try and roll them or lift. Or the gas splitter then the maul/ sledge & wedges (Double hernia surgery kinda helped that) ..... I usually find a way to get it done









Now that my season is over , time for getting some wood from down trees a couple years ago...... should have done this last year before spring/summer










Or using a chain fall , come along any chance I get


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Moo Juice said:


> I went Jonestown on the racoons and never had a problem on that line again. If I see one, it's a gonner. Could be a reason many people aren't seeing deer in some areas. Just a thought.


Haha!


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

A common sight in ohio anymore, a trailer with ATVs and sacks of corn, you may as well buy a beef off of me, I’ll dump some feed on the ground, when the herd come up to eat it , just plug the one you want, and you’ll have better meat, for far less money per pound, and we can even take a picture for you to Shaw off


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Give the deer a chance?You don't want to pet him you want him in the freezer.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I personally don't care a whole lot either way,but if it came up for a vote my vote would be "no". One thing that does bug the crap out of me is what it does to my turkey hunting. Legally I can not turkey hunt any area that people bait for deer. I do find bait piles on state land. I have only one farm in my whole area I can legally turkey hunt in the fall, becasue of deer baiting. That farm is family land and we don't allow baiting. I agree it does more harm then good, over all. The only good is making it easier to shoot a deer for a short period, the disease and other issues are life time for the animals.

When I hunted deer, quit in the mid 80s, I did hunt over corn, Only thing was that bait site was about 500 acres of corn field.

I have one more gripe for all the deer hunters. As I said I like to fall turkey hunt. I have been cussed out and even threatened with physical harm by deer hunters, because they perceived my turkey hunting f-ed up their deer hunt. I had one guy threaten to shoot me on a public Wildlife Area. Why don't I have the right to enjoy my sport? I am usually just passin through. I lost one farm to fall turkey hunt because on one single day I walked by a guy in his stand and he got pissed ( I was told no one was deer hunting the farm that day) and he was a relative. So the landowner booted me and refused to listen to my pleas. Why am I such a bastard just because I want to turkey hunt? We solved that on our land, no deer hunting until I have killed my turkey. Good for the goose good for the gander.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Southernsaug-based on your career with the ODNR can you answer this question? Why is it legal to deer hunt over bait, but it is illegal to turkey hunt over bait? Both species are highly attracted to bait piles, and generally easier to harvest over bait. Baiting gives hunters what I would consider an almost unfair advantage over both species. So why is one legal while the other is illegal? And for the record I have shot deer over corn before, but I don’t rely on baiting for killing deer.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I live close to the suburbs where there are "park deer",my neighbors don't hunt and I'am on my property.I would rather put a deer in my freezer with a closer shot with better odds of hitting it.When they thin the heard with sharpshooters people say let people hunt them.I work 6-8 days in a row and don't have time to hunt public like I used to.I also was shot at on public land and have not been back since'35 plus years. Like Muddy said it is generally easier to harvest.So I don't understand why some people look down there noses at baiting.I bow hunt and it's still a string and a stick.Have a friend that lives close and also baits and bow hunts.Missed 2 huge 8 points this year so it's not a guaranteed thing.I told him to re-sight his bow and sure enough he was off a little.I still think it's more ethical to make a clean kill than a let it fly and hope shot.Another friend shot a nice buck on public land and tracked it to a gut pile and a drag back to the parking lot.So whether you bait or not be safe, have fun, and God Bless.Also,Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


it to


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Baiting is illegal in most states that make big bucks off their wild life. If you truly need the meat, which in todays world is BS, with food stamps, I guess it’s ok to climb on your 4x4, drive up to fancy tree stand with rifle with 4x12 scope and shoot deer over a pile of bait. Drive the 30yds from stand to deer, field dress is optional, load deer up in 4x4 drive to the mother ship and load up. Then off to the deer processors and home.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Snagless, this is a topic that always goes off subject and gets plenty of opinions and insults from people that don’t bait. It’s legal in Ohio and I wouldn’t worry about what other people think of you if you do it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dang Moo, I love my electric smoker that I can turn on from inside the house. 😆


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Drm50 said:


> Baiting is illegal in most states that make big bucks off their wild life. If you truly need the meat, which in todays world is BS, with food stamps, I guess it’s ok to climb on your 4x4, drive up to fancy tree stand with rifle with 4x12 scope and shoot deer over a pile of bait. Drive the 30yds from stand to deer, field dress is optional, load deer up in 4x4 drive to the mother ship and load up. Then off to the deer processors and home.


Guilty with most of this ..... 60 or 80 yrds (gun)..... 18 for the xbow(but moving out to 30yrds)..... 3x9 scope (gun but always on 4 power), cabin for 1 week of aging and then processing myself..... home for vacuum sealing and freezing.

Way to much to get done besides waiting to harvest deer.(hunting/killing).... the quicker the better , then on to other important things in the woods ...... I stay out of the woods all summer not to push off the resident deer , till harvest/killing time


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> I know where you are coming from. I’m in same boat. I didn’t get to hunt this year because of medical issues. If I get to go out again it will be sitting in a stand. I have been selling my deer guns, in fact sold my 45/70 to forum member. Only Ohio gun I got left is Ruger #3/ 375. If I don’t make it next year it will be for sale too. Have about a dozen assorted classic deer rifles not legal in Ohio too. There comes a time you can’t hack it anymore even if you want to.


Hopefully you are better so you can hunt next year. Good luck Dan.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Muddy said:


> Southernsaug-based on your career with the ODNR can you answer this question? Why is it legal to deer hunt over bait, but it is illegal to turkey hunt over bait?


That there is a good question, Muddy. In my career I never heard a good answer to that. As a fisheries guy I had very little chance to have input on game animal regs. Although I will defend a lot of what DOW does, I will still call a spade a spade. Rule promulgation game out of Central office and we were often asked for input but ultimately Columbus done what they wanted to do. 
I know this wouldn't be popular, but I would not allow any baiting if I had a say. On turkeys, I can see where baiting could be more harmful. You have whole flocks concentrate on bait not just a few animals. Some laws are based on tradition and even social/political pressure. What I can add, is for years there was a lot of pressure on DOW from politicians and even Governors to reduce the deer herd, because of crop damage and deer vehicle incidents. They even wanted to take wildlife funds to pay for it at times. So, as far as deer go I will speculate anything they could do to make it easier to thin the herd was a way of appeasing the pressure. I guess the simple answer is I was never told why it was legal for deer and not turkey. However, I bet more than a few of the fall birds are shot over deer bait.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Thank you for the reply. My theory was along the same lines.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

bobk said:


> Dang Moo, I love my electric smoker that I can turn on from inside the house. 😆


I figured that would get a rise out of someone.😁


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Moo Juice said:


> Okay, I'll take the "bait". Let me preface this by saying that these are my opinions, thoughts and experiences only so don't get bent out of shape by what I say. You do what's best for you.
> First of all, I consider myself to be very "old school". I use vintage firearms and don't believe smokers should be able to be hooked to electricity.
> The last 6 or 7 years of my hunting career haven't been about me. It's been about teaching my kids how to provide for themselves with as little as possible. I didn't want them spoiled by a heated blind over a feeder with an adjustable gun rest. We still hunt. I wanted them to be able to find the game on their own and use trees for cover and shooting stabilizers as well as always paying attention to wind direction. None of that can be done stationary over a feeder.
> Next is disease. Deer congregating at a central location are going to be more apt to pass along diseases.
> ...


A couple things to touch on here. Deer corn is not unmarketable corn. It goes down the same exact line from the same exact bins as regular shelled corn. I work in a feed mill for years the same feed mill that supplies TSC and others with their bagged feed and corn. Any unsellable corn due to moisture mold etc... Is rejected plain and simple. 


And yes a corn diet can cause stomach issues for deer that are not accustomed to eating corn. So say for example someone hunting big woods area where theirs no crop fields anywhere near close enough for a deer to get to the fields, yes baiting with corn can cause some issue. In ag country it's not going to hurt them as they are already consuming mass amounts of corn from the fields.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

DHower08 said:


> A couple things to touch on here. Deer corn is not unmarketable corn. It goes down the same exact line from the same exact bins as regular shelled corn. I work in a feed mill for years the same feed mill that supplies TSC and others with their bagged feed and corn. Any unsellable corn due to moisture mold etc... Is rejected plain and simple.
> 
> 
> And yes a corn diet can cause stomach issues for deer that are not accustomed to eating corn. So say for example someone hunting big woods area where theirs no crop fields anywhere near close enough for a deer to get to the fields, yes baiting with corn can cause some issue. In ag country it's not going to hurt them as they are already consuming mass amounts of corn from the fields.


I'll respectfully disagree. I quite grain banking corn at two different mills and bought my own grinder and roller mill to make all my own feed because I got sick and tired of getting crap feed. Yes, some gets rejected but the lesser quality grain gets run through the mill or sent out for deer corn. More than one local facility is supplying corn to retailers. I'm not saying feeding corn to deer is going to hurt them. I'm saying feeding bad corn to deer can hurt them. I'm also not saying all deer corn is bad corn but the solution to pollution is dilution. Lesser quality corn gets mixed in with better corn to get rid of it. I used to buy distiller's grains from different ethenol plants. We would test for micotoxins and sometimes they would be extremely high. Really threw off the cows. Bad grain makes it's way into the system. Plain and simple.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Different mills probably operate differently then. Land o lakes /Purina Mills zero tolerance for anything subpar


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I buy feed at several different elevators/farm supply centers. I’ve got bad corn before. It’s rare, but it’s happened.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I agree with Der50. The key word is hinting, witch no one does any more. Years ago, back in the 60's -70's, you would hear people talk about , The Rules Of Fair Chase. You do not hear that any more. Any one can talk them self into any thing, and justify it. I, am still old school (old fashoned) . Years ago we never thought hinting would become big bussness.


----------



## Cro-Magnon (May 31, 2014)

It’s only a matter of time before baiting will be banned in all of Ohio like it is in the NW counties where CWD has shown up. Then the debate will be over about baiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

Deer baiting ... so yer asking for people's opinions and going to get a lot of rationalization to justify in many cases actions.

You really are getting at what the definition of hunting is. Is hunting the process of creeping through the land searching for indicators of your quarry (prints, hair, rubs, scrapes, bedding, etc.), masking your scent, blending in with the land, stalking, tracking, and taking aim at your target in the wild environment? Or is hunting the activity of sitting in a blind or stand waiting for your target to return to a bait station it has been accustomed to being fed at?

If you were to sample 500 deer hunters and asked if they took their quarry over a bait station or in the wild, how many would fall in either of these two categories?

It appears the overwhelming majority of hunters in 2021 are hanging around known bait stations and not pursuing their quarry in its natural environment.

I won't take an animal over a bait station. Unless I am starving to death. I see no sport, no challenge, no integrity in that activity. Bait stations prey upon the most basic drive of survival - eating. Bait stations take the wild animal out of the natural environment and place it into a man-made pseudo environment. Bait stations allow those lacking in skills and or those lacking in drive to truly hunt with integrity an opportunity to harvest an animal that literally was baited into coming into this man-made psuedo environment. I have some mates who harvest deer over bait stations and brag about the buck they took. Even mount some on their walls. My brain cannot comprehend how they found any challenge in sitting in wait to take an animal conditioned to feed at a bait station. For me, getting down on the ground, walking the land, finding those tracks and indicators, building a picture and then seizing the opportunity in the wild, one on one, this is hunting. Be it on foot, or in a tree, or in a natural thicket, a quarry in its natural environment sans bait station is truly hunting. But I'm likely in a small minority of hunters. I've only harvested one deer. And I refused to rely on a rifle with a scope. I took it upon myself to use a revolver with factory sights which required me getting up close and personal with my quarry. 

BTW I understand all the justifications for baiting - saves time, allows those with physical disabilities to hunt, provides a clear line of sight shot, provides an increased likelihood of a quick kill (in theory at least), etc. etc. etc. And I understand the negative consequences of baiting - increased likelihood of disease transmission, unintended animals feeding at the bait station, increased slow deaths from bad shots placed by people lacking in the skills and discipline required for a clean quick kill shot, etc etc etc.

So really to each their own on this topic. LOL


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Blah blah blah. You shot it in the head. Pathetic.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Been chewing on this bone for a long time. Let me say this, When I started deer hinting in the early 70's, al we had was a recurve bow and wood arrows and the shotgun we hunted small game with. That's it. No cammo, no nothing. we learned to hunt. Never give it a thought hunting would become a big bussness. Now you can go out and buy most any thing known to man. Years ago people would talk about hunting by the rules of fair chase. Have not heard any one say that phrase for many years. Do you bait, how , you hunt, it is all up to each one of us.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I took all these with a bow, fair chase in the wild and never hunt over bait.


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

Lewis said:


> I took all these with a bow, fair chase in the wild and never hunt over bait.
> View attachment 480571


Wow. Tip of my hat to your skills and choice in how you hunt deer. 👍


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

bobk said:


> Blah blah blah. You shot it in the head. Pathetic.


Once again how your troll post relates to the TOPIC is unknown. But I agree, your unsolicited opinion on shot placement on every topic not about shot placement truly is pathetic, to borrow from your post. 

I could have shared my unsolicited opinion back on 18 November of 2018 when you posted that you wanted to zero in a scope on your Henry 45-70 wherein you yourself admit it is last minute and you ask for assistance for 100 yards adjustment in height. I mean you were 8 days away from opening day for modern firearms, and you were considering using a setup you had not yet mastered. Sure you said if you couldn't dial in the new setup you would use an old standby, but to me that you would even consider using a setup with less than a couple of weeks worth of testing and adjusting is incredibly irresponsible. Especially to your pets - err, deer you bait to "hunt". But I let it go. Presumably you are a grown man, responsible, fully functioning and capable. It wasn't my place to share my opinion on how much time one should work with a setup to master it before using it in the field.

And this reply to your whining about someone taking a humane kill shot is off topic but maybe now the mods will sadly step in and put the adults in separate sand boxes for a timeout. Because it appears whenever I post about deer you cannot exercise enough self control to pipe down. Perhaps why a head shot might be beyond your comfort zone - the lack of control and discipline?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I deer hunt because I like venison and would have no problem killing one over bait ( haven't but I would).
I basically crossbow hunt 3-5 times a season, once I have some venison I move on to other outdoor activities I prefer over deer hunting-- until Mzzy season.
If baiting isn't detrimental to the deer population (we'll see where the CWD takes us) then what's the harm.
If you prefer not to bait don't------ 
Enjoy n good luck !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

basslovers said:


> Once again how your troll post relates to the TOPIC is unknown. But I agree, your unsolicited opinion on shot placement on every topic not about shot placement truly is pathetic, to borrow from your post.
> 
> I could have shared my unsolicited opinion back on 18 November of 2018 when you posted that you wanted to zero in a scope on your Henry 45-70 wherein you yourself admit it is last minute and you ask for assistance for 100 yards adjustment in height. I mean you were 8 days away from opening day for modern firearms, and you were considering using a setup you had not yet mastered. Sure you said if you couldn't dial in the new setup you would use an old standby, but to me that you would even consider using a setup with less than a couple of weeks worth of testing and adjusting is incredibly irresponsible. Especially to your pets - err, deer you bait to "hunt". But I let it go. Presumably you are a grown man, responsible, fully functioning and capable. It wasn't my place to share my opinion on how much time one should work with a setup to master it before using it in the field.
> 
> And this reply to your whining about someone taking a humane kill shot is off topic but maybe now the mods will sadly step in and put the adults in separate sand boxes for a timeout. Because it appears whenever I post about deer you cannot exercise enough self control to pipe down. Perhaps why a head shot might be beyond your comfort zone - the lack of control and discipline?


When you come on here and insult other people about their “integrity” because they hunt over bait you are a tool. It’s a legal method to hunt in Ohio That’s what was so pathetic about your post. You could have simply said you don’t hunt over bait but you had to insult others that do. Shoot deer in the head but insult people that hunt a legal method. smh. 

I don’t need 2 weeks to sight in a rifle. Nice try.


One feeder on the property that runs all year right behind the house. Nice try again.


----------

